# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Παραλαβή παροπλισμένου πλοίου

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

Καλημερα συναδελφοι ,,,
Ενα θεμα που θα ηθελα να συζητησουμε ειναι η παραλαβη πλοιου μετα απο παροπλισμο πολλων μηνων-ετων!!
Δεν μου εχει τυχει ποτε και δεν γνωριζω καποια βασικα θεματα στο πως θα γινεται η ολη διαδικασια!!
Ο πιο εμπειροι ΄΄γεροι΄΄ και μη μηχανικοι αν θελουν ας βοηθησουν!
Καλη συνεχεια..κ καλες θαλασσες!!

Δημητρης

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Τα παντα ολα απο αναρροφηση θαλασσας αντλιες θαλασσας για να εχεις νερο για ψυξη ,κομπρεσερ για αερα και το κυριοτερο ηλεκτρομηχανες πρεπει να τσεκαρεις για ντιζελ αν υπαρχει  λαδια το ιδιο πολυ γενικα αυτα ειναι

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΑΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΝΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται το πλοιο για αυτο μιλησα γενικα αμα υπαρχουν περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες παρακαλω να εμβαθυνουμε

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ Η ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ Η ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΡΑ.


Καλημερα σε ολους!!
ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις. Οσο για το πλοιο ειναι παροπλιμενο (απο κατασχεση τραπεζικη) εδω κ 2 χρονια περιπου!!τοποθεσια Σιγκαπουρη (ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΩ). Απλα ηθελα τις συμβουλες σας!!!Το γεγονος οτι εχω αρκετα χρονια στη δουλεια αυτη δε σημαινει οτι τα γνωριζω ολα και οτι ειμαι πιο εμπειρος απο καποιους ΄΄γερους΄΄ μηχανικους. 
Οπως και να εχει σας ευχαριστω
καλημερα σε ολους!!

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Αν επιτρεπεται ποιας εταιρειας ειναι, επειδη εχω καποια  εμπειρια οχι προσωπικη αλλα μεσω γνωστου δικτυο  θαλασσας βουλωμενο απο στρειδια σωληνες ιδιου δικτυου σαπιες μια λειτουργικη ηλεκτροομηχανη και μετα πολυ τρεξιμο για ολα τα υπολοιπα

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ.Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΠΛΑΝΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ EMERGERCY GENERATOR ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΩΤΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΤΑΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΑΝΙΟΛΟ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΠΗ.ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ EMENGERCY GENERATOR ΜΕ ΑΕΡΑ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΔΗΖΕΛΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΣΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΩΝ ΑΕΡΟΘΥΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΜΕ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ ΕΚΚΙΝΗΤΗ.ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΨΥΞΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ .ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ.

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.ΠΡΙΝ  ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΨΥΞΗΣ,ΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΛΙΠΑΝΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ EΞΥΔΑΤΩΣΗ.Η EMERGENCY GENERATOR ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ DELAVAL L.O ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΜΟ ΣΤΑ ΛΑΔΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ Κ.Μ ΠΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΧΗΜΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΗΜΕΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΕΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΜΕ.ΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΜ.ΕΝΑΣ ΔΥΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΕΣ ΕΞΑΓΩΓΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΓΕΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ.ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΕΝΟΙΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΕΙΟ.ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

Καλησπερα!!!
Ειλικρινα μια πολυ βασικη λεπτομερεια ειναι το χημειο για το λιπαντικο λαδι!!!Πραγματι το λαδι ειτε απο τη μακροχρονια χρηση ειδικα στις 4χρ και  μετα απο πολυετη ακινησια,  ειτε απο καποιο σαμποταζ (ριψη χημικων μεσα στο καρτερ ή SUMP TANK) ενδεχεται να δημιουργηθουν σοβαροτατα προβληματα στη λειτουργια της μηχανης επειδη το λιπαντικο χανει τοσο τις χημικες (ιξωδες, αντιδιαβρωτικη προστασια) οσο κ τις θερμοδυναμικες ιδιοτητες (ψυξη απο τα τριβομενα μερη)!
ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟ να εισαι καλα....αυτο το εμαθα απο εσενα!!
Και επιπλεον να τονισω κατι που το εχω παρατηρησει στα σχολια-απαντησεις του ΜΑΣΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ και πρεπει να γινει βιωμα μεσα μας!!SAFETY FIRST!!
Καλη συνεχεια..σε ολους...

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΠΑΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ. ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΗ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΧΗΜΙΚΩΝ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΘΕΝ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗ.ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΔΕΙΚΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ.ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΗΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ,ΣΤΟ ΜΠΕΚ,ΣΤΙΣ ΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΕΝΑΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΒΙΛΙΤΗ ΑΕΡΟΣ.  ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ 15 ΛΕΠΤΩΝ ΕΝΑΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ 30 ΠΑΥΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΕΡΩΣΕΙ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ. ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΘΗΚΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΑΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΗ ΤΙΜΗ.ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Πρεπει να ελεγξεις το θερμοδοχειο σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται οι αντλιες του νερου τροφοδοτικες καζανιου και του γκαζ μποιλερ  και οπως ειπε και ο μαστορας και το δικτυο του πετρελαιου

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΟΧΕΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ  ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ Η ΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΑΤΜΟΦΡΑΚΤΗ  ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Πρεπει να ελεγξεις το θερμοδοχειο σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται οι αντλιες του νερου τροφοδοτικες καζανιου και του γκαζ μποιλερ  και οπως ειπε και ο μαστορας και το δικτυο του πετρελαιου


γινεται και check αν η st/by ειναι οντως σε ετοιμοτητα...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΠΑΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ. ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΗ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΧΗΜΙΚΩΝ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΘΕΝ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗ.ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΔΕΙΚΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ.ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΗΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ,ΣΤΟ ΜΠΕΚ,ΣΤΙΣ ΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΕΝΑΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΒΙΛΙΤΗ ΑΕΡΟΣ.  ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ 15 ΛΕΠΤΩΝ ΕΝΑΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ 30 ΠΑΥΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΕΡΩΣΕΙ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ. ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΘΗΚΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΑΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΗ ΤΙΜΗ.ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.


χωρίς σχόλιο.....η όλη διαδικασία!!!ευχαριστούμε μαστρονίκο

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Ελενχεις αν η αντλια σου μπορει να σττειλει νερο μεσα στο καζανι δεν  ειναι ξεπιασμενη η εχει προβλημα και δεν μπορει να στειλει νερο μεσα λογω του οτι η αντλια δεν μπορει να υπερνικησει την πιεση του καζανιου αλλα αυτο πλεον αφου εχεισ το καζανι συγκοινωνημενο στο δικτυο και εχεισ καταναλωσει ατμου

----------


## aiwnios 3os

Η αντλια σου πρεπει να ειναι σε ετοιμοτητα αλλιως φωναζεις ηλεκτρολογο

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> Ελενχεις αν η αντλια σου μπορει να σττειλει νερο μεσα στο καζανι δεν  ειναι ξεπιασμενη η εχει προβλημα και δεν μπορει να στειλει νερο μεσα λογω του οτι η αντλια δεν μπορει να υπερνικησει την πιεση του καζανιου αλλα αυτο πλεον αφου εχεισ το καζανι συγκοινωνημενο στο δικτυο και εχεισ καταναλωσει ατμου


μαζι με το ανεπιστροφο valve που εχει το καζανι!!!συνηθως εχει πιεση λειτουργιας 7-9 bar τα καζανια τα βοηθητικα (aalborg, mitsubishi,spanner  κοκ)!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σε παροπλισμένο βαπόρι ,πρεπει να έχεις και ηλεκτρολόγο ! Ο λόγος ειναι οτι μετά απο τόσο μεγάλο χρόνο παροπλισμου , πιθανόν να έχουν απομαγνητιστει οι γεννήτριες ! 
Ακομη εχουν γίνει πολλά ατύχηματα απο καλώδια που είχαν αποσυνδεσει και ακουμπούν αν σε πανιόλα ! 
Οπως και να χει ,κάποια συστηματα θα θέλουν ελενχο πριν τεθούν σε λειτουργία ! Ένα σταματημένο βαπόρι κρύβει κυνδινους και θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή !

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑ.ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΝΜΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΗ ΡΟΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΥΚΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΜΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ EMEGERCY ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ.ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΟΝΗ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΗΜΕΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟΤΗΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ LO ΤΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΜ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

Καλησπερα! Ηθελα να ρωτησω σε ποιο ευρος πιεσεων λειτουργει η τροφοδοτικη αντλια του λεβητα??

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπερα! Ηθελα να ρωτησω σε ποιο ευρος πιεσεων λειτουργει η τροφοδοτικη αντλια του λεβητα??


ανάλογα την πίεση λειτουργίας του λέβητα 
ο νόμος της φυσικής μας λέει 
Ρ αντλίας > Ρ λέβητα

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ανάλογα την πίεση λειτουργίας του λέβητα 
> ο νόμος της φυσικής μας λέει 
> Ρ αντλίας > Ρ λέβητα


Δλδ αν η πιεση λειτουργιας σε ενα λεβητα (aalborg, για βοηθητικη χρηση... που η πιεση max 10 bar η πιεση της αντλιας ειναι  15-20??)
Ευχαριστω...καλο βραδυ

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟΥ ΑΝΑΡΩΦΗΣΕΩΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΑ 20%.ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΛΕΒΗΤΩΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΦΟΡΕΣ KAI ΠΟΛΥΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΥΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ .

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΟΡΤΑΖΩΝΤΕΣ.ΠΑΜΕ  ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΔΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ (ΠΕΤΣΕΤΕ) ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΧΩΡΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΒΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΠΕΣΤΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ DISTILLED ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ.Η ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΥΡΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ FIRE PUMP,CO2,FOAM,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΚΤΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΕΙΔΩΝ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ.ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

Καλησπερα στα παιδια!!
Ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι πολυ βασικο το οποιο δεν το εχω συναντησει ποτε ειτε σε επιθεωρηση λεβητα (annual) ειτε απο παραλαβη!!
πως μπορουμε να δουμε τους αυλους αν εχουν καποιο κρακ...και οι τροποι θεραπειας??
Ειδικα για την παραλαβη πως το βλεπουμε οταν ειναι αδειος?Γινεται πληρωση με νερο κ ελεγχος>?
Ευχαριστω καλο βραδυ!!

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.ΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΕΝΟΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΙΣΗ .ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΩΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ GENERATOR TUBE H ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΤΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΤΙΣΜΑ ΠΥΡΟΤΟΥΒΛΩΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΙΑΜΑ(ΚΟΛΛΑ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΣΦΥΡΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ.ΕΑΝ Η ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ .ΕΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΟΥΜΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑΠΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥΣ(ΜΠΟΥΓΕΛΛΕΣ).

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Μ.Μ

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.ΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΕΝΟΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΙΣΗ .ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΩΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ GENERATOR TUBE H ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΤΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΤΙΣΜΑ ΠΥΡΟΤΟΥΒΛΩΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΙΑΜΑ(ΚΟΛΛΑ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΣΦΥΡΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ.ΕΑΝ Η ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ .ΕΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΟΥΜΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑΠΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥΣ(ΜΠΟΥΓΕΛΛΕΣ).


Πολυ καλη κ κατατοπιστικη απαντηση!!δεν το εχω δει ποτε στη πραξη κ η απαντηση σου μαστροΝικο ηταν τοσο καλη σαν να το εχω δει!!Ευχαριστω!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.ΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΕΝΟΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΙΣΗ .ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΩΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΜΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ GENERATOR TUBE H ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΤΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΤΙΣΜΑ ΠΥΡΟΤΟΥΒΛΩΝ ΜΕ ΚΟΝΙΑΜΑ(ΚΟΛΛΑ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΣΦΥΡΙΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑΣ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ.ΕΑΝ Η ΔΙΑΡΟΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΕΝΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ .ΕΑΝ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΟΥΜΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑΠΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥΣ(ΜΠΟΥΓΕΛΛΕΣ).


κυριε νικο1945 διδετε απαντησεις πολυ τεχνικες κ πολυ κατατοπιστικες! αν κ ειμαι απο κρουαζιεροπλοια κ σε θεματα λεβητων δεν εχουμε την πειρα των γκαζαδων, τα λετε παρα πολυ καλα για εναν νεο μηχανικο.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΠΑΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ. ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΑΠΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΕΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΗ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΧΗΜΙΚΩΝ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΧΡΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΕΥΤΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩΘΕΝ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗ.ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΞΑΦΡΙΣΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΑΘΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΔΕΙΚΤΟΥ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΡΟΥΝΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΧΕΤΕΥΣΗΣ.ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΗΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΟ.ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΥΣΤΗΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΕΛΕΝΧΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΦΙΛΤΡΑ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ,ΣΤΟ ΜΠΕΚ,ΣΤΙΣ ΑΚΙΔΕΣ ΕΝΑΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΒΙΛΙΤΗ ΑΕΡΟΣ.  ΑΡΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΦΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ 15 ΛΕΠΤΩΝ ΕΝΑΥΣΗ ΚΑΙ 30 ΠΑΥΣΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΕΡΩΣΕΙ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ. ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ Ο ΛΕΒΗΤΑΣ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΘΗΚΕ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΡΙΚΑΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΗΤΗ ΤΙΜΗ.ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.


κυριε νικο1945., η αφη πυρρων ισχυει χοντρικα για ολους τους λεβητες?ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΟΧΕΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ  ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΒΗΤΟΣ Η ΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΣΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΑΤΜΟΦΡΑΚΤΗ  ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΒΗΤΑ.


ο ρολος του θερμοδοχειου?
το μεγεθος?
η θερμοκρασια?

----------


## Eng

Σε αυτοτο θεμα ειμαι καθαρα θεωρητικος αν καιεχω μονο δυο ανατουμπωσεις στο ενεργητικο μου.μΟμως ο Δασκαλος μου και αγαπημενος φιλος μου ο Μαστρο Νικολας εχει την απολυτη γνωση, εμπειρια και μεταδοτικοτητα για να το εξηγισει.

----------


## SOKRATIS1979

> Σε αυτοτο θεμα ειμαι καθαρα θεωρητικος αν καιεχω μονο δυο ανατουμπωσεις στο ενεργητικο μου.μΟμως ο Δασκαλος μου και αγαπημενος φιλος μου ο Μαστρο Νικολας εχει την απολυτη γνωση, εμπειρια και μεταδοτικοτητα για να το εξηγισει.


καλημερα.
ας μας το πει...τοτε!!απο τα σχολια που διαβαζω εχει τεραστια πειρα οποτε ειμαστε ευγνωμων που ειναι εδω!
καλη συνεχεια

----------

